# Un extraño caso de configuración de teclado(99% solucionado)

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, realmente este problema no me incomoda, de hecho creía hasta el día de hoy que era mi error y no le dí mayor importancia. El punto es que en consola la distribución de teclado es "Español Américano" (Me molesta mucho eso de "Latino"), pero mi laptop tiene un teclado en Español, como yo soy de América no tengo problema alguno escribiendo, pero hoy me fije que si hay algo mal porque mi archivo /etc/conf.d/keymaps dice "KEYMAP="es" y mi pregunta es obvia: ¿Porqué? ¿Qué estoy olvidando?

En modo gráfico todo esta correcto.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

La configuración de los keymaps sólo te afecta cuando estas en el modo no gráfico (es decir cuando sales del entorno X)

Encontraras los diferentes opciones de configuración en 

/usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty

Encontraras ejemplos de teclados en 

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:QWERTY_keyboard_layouts

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *cameta wrote:*   

> La configuración de los keymaps sólo te afecta cuando estas en el modo no gráfico (es decir cuando sales del entorno X)
> 
> Encontraras los diferentes opciones de configuración en 
> 
> /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty
> ...

 

Hola, no había revisado si había más mapas de teclado en español, yo sinceramente creí que solo existía el "americano" y el "español estándar", el es-cp850 ha funcionado bien con mi teclado, pero no he encontrado la fuente de consola correcta, el problema es que los caracteres acentuados (é,á, etc) se ven como "un cuadrito" con la fuente default8x16, y con la fuente cp850-8x16 (la cual recomienda el mapa de teclado que estoy usando) simplemente el caracter no se muestra, se ve como si fuera un espacio en blanco.

La petición ahora es como configurar /etc/conf.d/consolefont correctamente.

Saludos

----------

## cameta

¿Usas Unicode?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml

¿Que locale usas?

tienes  en

etc/rc.conf and set UNICODE="yes",

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.  

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

Yo uso como fuente la :

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

Espero que con esto puedas.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, active el UNICODE pero ahora si esta raro, el teclado se me ha descompuesto de nuevo, aun no defino bien la situación pero me a primera vista algunas teclas como la del guión funciona pero la de la exclamación (¡) no :-s 

Ya veo bien los caracteres por cierto. En cuanto tenga un rato lo reviso totalmente y si no puedo resolverlo preguntare de nuevo.

----------

## cameta

Vuelve a probar con el español estandard.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Gracias por la ayuda, recompile sys-apps/kbd y ahora funciona todo menos la tecla que imprime los caracteres "¡" y "¿" porque sigue imprimiendo caracteres raros jajaja, supongo que eso será algún bug que reportare más adelante.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.

----------

